# Skip N' The feeder !!



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Lookin' Good Skip! Be patient, Spring is very close...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW Skip is a handsome boy. He reminds me of the clydesdales with the wide white face.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful horse!! Glad he's happier about being an only child these days


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> WOW Skip is a handsome boy. He reminds me of the clydesdales with the wide white face.


thank you Carol I thought this photo showed the kindness in his deep brown eyes


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Skip is quite the handsome fellow. Contentment always comes from a full feeder at our house. We have two studs that live alone, and as long as they have some grazing, and sweet feed they are happy. BTW.... what breed is skip? I was thinking either Morgan or QH? I've always been partial to Bay's. We have 5 bay horses here.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Skip is quite the handsome fellow. Contentment always comes from a full feeder at our house. We have two studs that live alone, and as long as they have some grazing, and sweet feed they are happy. BTW.... what breed is skip? I was thinking either Morgan or QH? I've always been partial to Bay's. We have 5 bay horses here.


Skip is Quarter x Arab...he appears more QH , until you see him in action, then you can for sure see the Arab. He has the typical carriage of his tail, and just sometimes he has what i call "arab' moments!!!!! Here he is in warm up at a local show...he loves games!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad skip is doing well as an only.
I am considering downsizing and if I do, my 21 year old Arab gelding will be alone. I hope he adapts as well.
Don't you just love those Arab moments???????


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, you can definitely see the Arab in him from his profile. The tail carriage, the slender neckline, and dished face. He's beautiful!! We've been out of the Arabian breed for about 10 years now. But, I still say they are the most graceful breed. Even if they do occasionally get "hot headed". LOL!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG I DID IT!!!!!!!!!! I rode Skip bareback tonight!!!!!!!!!! what a trip! he was so indulgent of my inexperience!!!!!! but was kind and humoured me  I think he truly thought I had lost it!!!!!! huge step for me!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I love horses.


----------

